# MJP - Martin Aircraft Company



## So_Cynical (9 December 2014)

The Martin Aircraft Company is the developer of the Martin Jetpack, listing soon after raising 25m @ 50 CPS

http://www.martinjetpack.com/
~


----------



## galumay (9 December 2014)

A Kiwi mate recently bought shares in the private company, pre listing. He showed me the prospectus but it didnt grab my interest. Will be interesting if the vision actually translates into sales.


----------



## skc (9 December 2014)

I sent the prospectus to other traders... as a light hearted joke.

Not that I think they are doomed to fail... but what a bizarre concept to lis tsuch a company?!

P.S. Actually I do think the chance of failure is pretty high...


----------



## McLovin (9 December 2014)

Potential investor going for a ride?



It seems a more fun way to go and get the milk.


----------



## skc (24 February 2015)

One would hope the performance of the company's product does not follow the share price trajectory today.


----------



## piggybank (25 February 2015)

Hi skc,

Would you mind telling me which company's software you used in yesterday posting please? It looked pretty impressive!! If you prefer to PM me then no worries.

Regards
PB


----------



## skc (25 February 2015)

piggybank said:


> Hi skc,
> 
> Would you mind telling me which company's software you used in yesterday posting please? It looked pretty impressive!! If you prefer to PM me then no worries.
> 
> ...




It's Iress IOS Plus. 

But it's not nearly as impressive as MJP's performance today. Up almost 100%. 

Shades of PYL if you ask me...


----------



## galumay (26 February 2015)

skc said:


> It's Iress IOS Plus.
> 
> Shades of PYL if you ask me...




In that they both intend to get you high?!


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 February 2015)

Anything elevating the human body above Earth is risk with worst consequence, death. Mum and Dad aren't buying little Johnny one for Christmas. Film industry might need one or two but they have something similar already. A dream becoming an obsession becoming a business with no market. :bad:


----------



## WRONG'UN (27 February 2015)

They didn't think motor cars would ever cut the mustard either - where's your imagination, guys?


----------



## piggybank (2 March 2015)

Are the Kiwi's trying to pull a fast one on us or is it just stupid me who can't work out why there was such a large rise in value (share price) in relation to the NTA figures given to the market today?




​


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 March 2015)

How bizarre. Is that a concerted effort from some large bank rolls or what.


----------



## skc (2 March 2015)

piggybank said:


> Are the Kiwi's trying to pull a fast one on us or is it just stupid me who can't work out why there was such a large rise in value (share price) in relation to the NTA figures given to the market today?




It's only been listed for 3 days so the financial reports mean absolutely nothing.

It's amazing run is really coming down to herd mentality. It should be remembered that these guys are not trying to develop the next mode of mass transportation... they are still prototyping some small single-person aircraft that has a niche market in things like search and rescue, military or perhaps entertainment.

But the tag line of "jetpack" is just too simple and awesome for simpletons that dominate a stock like this. Mind you, there are probably just as many people in this knowing that it'd never fly (figuratively speaking) but also knowing (and correctly) that there'd be greater fools to take their stock off their hands.

If there are shorts available on this stock it would be an absolute no brainer. It will most likely become one of those serial capital-raisers on the ASX with a good story. It has a market cap of $300m


----------



## So_Cynical (3 March 2015)

skc said:


> If there are shorts available on this stock it would be an absolute no brainer. It will most likely become one of those serial capital-raisers on the ASX with a good story. It has a market cap of $300m




Yep, thinking CFU and GDY type of thing, a good story that makes sense and has potential but somehow never delivers.


----------



## galumay (3 March 2015)

To think there are people out there who still believe in the Efficient Market Hypothesis!


----------



## skc (3 March 2015)

So_Cynical said:


> Yep, thinking CFU and GDY type of thing, a good story that makes sense and has potential but somehow never delivers.




Was thinking CFU as well, seeing the news of its demise. Other names that come to mind are TZL and QFX... 



galumay said:


> To think there are people out there who still believe in the Efficient Market Hypothesis!




FWIW, looking at it trade this morning, and gauging the commentery on HC... The sort of size and speed of the move didn't quite make sense to be all optimistic retail punters. I don't know but it feels like an orchestrated move.


----------



## galumay (3 March 2015)

skc said:


> FWIW, looking at it trade this morning, and gauging the commentery on HC... The sort of size and speed of the move didn't quite make sense to be all optimistic retail punters. I don't know but it feels like an orchestrated move.




Yes, your feelings may well be well founded, I sure as hell dont know why any sane person would pay so much for so little - but I guess all markets are full of examples of a complete disconnection between price and value!

On a whole 'nother level, its a great story of kiwi perserverance and creativity, in a fine tradition - Sir Edmund Hilary, John Britten, A J Hackett, Bill Gallagher, Bill Hamilton and Bruce Maclaren all spring to mind. Whether it can translate from a quirly kiwi invention into a commercially viable product remains to be seen, but you cant knock the old 'number 8 wire' mentality of your average kiwi!


----------



## skc (12 March 2015)

skc said:


> FWIW, looking at it trade this morning, and gauging the commentery on HC... The sort of size and speed of the move didn't quite make sense to be all optimistic retail punters. I don't know but it feels like an orchestrated move.




Well... I was wrong. Over the 2 day madness on 2 and 3 March, Commsec and Etrade were the dominate broker (i.e. most likely retail guys)




From a peak of $3, MJP is now 80c. Will it refuel and fly again?


----------



## Fearless Farang (2 March 2017)

Martin Aircraft Company (MJP) is progressively morphing into one of the absolute darlings on the Australian Stock Exchange. A reputation so well deserved. Take a look at this twitter site for more details and regular updates:


----------



## So_Cynical (2 March 2017)

16 cents today - fair price.


----------



## Fearless Farang (2 March 2017)

Reuben from Axstra here in Sydney (the company who listed MJP on the ASX), reckons that we are lucky that the stock is not trading at 5 cents. We are definitely heading in this direction (take a look at my Twitter site to see why). Maybe at the end of this month .....


----------



## Fearless Farang (2 March 2017)

So_Cynical said:


> 16 cents today - fair price.




If by any chance you are also a member of the HotCopper forum, would you mind placing a link to my Twitter site there. I am just so tired of the deceptions coming from this company, trying and succeeding to rip of Australian investors from across the Tasman.


----------



## Fearless Farang (2 March 2017)

piggybank said:


> Are the Kiwi's trying to pull a fast one on us or is it just stupid me who can't work out why there was such a large rise in value (share price) in relation to the NTA figures given to the market today?
> 
> View attachment 61825
> 
> ...




If by any chance you are also a member of the HotCopper forum, would you mind placing a link to my Twitter site there. I am just so tired of the deceptions coming from this company, trying and succeeding to rip of Australian investors from across the Tasman.


----------



## greggles (2 March 2018)

On 28 February, after a catastrophic three years since its listing, Martin Aircraft Company issued a formal request to be removed from the official list of the ASX. Their Jetpack concept never developed into a marketable commercial product and the operating losses have kept mounting. The company's cash reserves have continued to dwindle and it now appears the end is in sight.

R.I.P. MJP.


----------



## System (5 June 2018)

On June 4th, 2018, Martin Aircraft Company Limited (MJP) was removed from the ASX's Official List under Listing Rule 17.11 after security holders resolved to remove the Company from the Official List.


----------

